
Ask HN: Need help to find a HN post - annatar_
Some months ago i saw a post that was about a guy telling how he fixed an audio issue between his notebook and headphone with both code and handmade electronic circuits. Tried all kinds of keywords on HN search but couldnt find it. I think the site had a dark background theme, and thats all i can remember. If someone saw that thread too and could send the link I would be very grateful, as the approach to fix the problem was very creative. Thanks in advance
======
hourislate
[http://www.naughtycomputer.uk/do_i_really_need_to_get_out_th...](http://www.naughtycomputer.uk/do_i_really_need_to_get_out_the_soldering_iron_again.html)

was it this one?

~~~
annatar_
Indeed it was! Thanks mate, you made my day

------
quickthrower2
Did you upvote it? If so you can find it in your user profile under upvoted
submissions.

~~~
annatar_
sadly i didnt

~~~
happppy
you can also mark it as favorite for future.

